# best router for heavy duty use.



## woodworker 1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Could you people tell me which router would be best for a lot of usage. I ahve read many reviews, but still am not able to reach a conclusion.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

It's sad but the more you pay for one the better it will be..  you get what you pay for is the normal rule..
So to say get your CC card out and put 900.oo on your card then you will a happy camper.

Here's a hint Festool

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/20...ith-TLoc--CT-Mini-Dust-Extractor-Package.aspx

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y1P4U_ywssM&feature=player_embedded#!

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2020936/23164/Festool-OF-2200-Router.aspx

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mAtVv4aO9kM&feature=player_embedded

*OR* *▼* YOU CAN HAVE A NEW ROUTER FOR 5 YEARS  with a free replacement..

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00927680000P?prdNo=5&blockNo=5&blockType=G5
===



woodworker2 said:


> Could you people tell me which router would be best for a lot of usage. I ahve read many reviews, but still am not able to reach a conclusion.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Tom

I feel that Bob was being a bit tongue in cheek, but it is true that budget has some effect on what is "best". IMHO many of the heavy duty plunge routers are capable of doing an excellent job whilst being reliable. In that I include the deWalt DW625, Makita RP2301FC, Bosch GOF2000E/1619EVS (they're the same), Hitachi M12V2, Festool OF2200, etc. It really boils down to what you're comfortable with and which individual features attracts you the most. My own choice is the deWalt because I feel it has the best collet design (shared with the Festool, Freud 2000 and Mafell LO65, etc - Bosch uses a very similar design), an excellent depth stop arrangement and a low centre of gravity compared to others. It also has a simple on-off switch without a safety making it better for use in a router table. Finally it is available at a very affordable price (circa $250 in the USA). I've tried out the Festool and it really is a brilliant piece of kit - I'm just not sute that it's worth 3-1/2 deWalts!

Regards

Phil


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Welcome Tom.
If you want a router that can take the punishment in a production setting & run all day my suggestion would be a Porter Cable 3-1/4hp unit such as the 7518 or 7519. As Bob said these type of routers will not be on the low cost end of the scale unless you can find a used one.

Porter-Cable 7518 3-1/4 HP Five-Speed Router


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

If you want to spin large diameter bits you need the 3hp+ routers. If you will mostly leave it in a router table, probably big is better. If you plan on doing mostly hand routing grooves, rabbets, and edge profiles, you might want to go a little smaller. The big PC is about 15 lbs, the M12V's I have aren't far behind. They can be hard on the hands and arms after a while. If you can only afford one router (at least for the time being) go big. The approximately 2 1/2 HP combo units would be a little better choice for a little extra money.


----------



## 2bigfeet (Mar 3, 2011)

I have three Bosch 1617EVSTB, one 1617 plunge combo, one Porter Cable 7518, two PC 691's and finally a Makita 3hp plunge. All have been over worked mules for years of daily cabinet work. The two PC 691 being on the lighter duty, the Bosch's middle duty and the Makita & PC 7518 heavy duty.

You can't go wrong with the Bosch 1617 plunge combo for your first router. All other suggestions here are just as viable. I am still using routers I bought in the 1980's... my Makita plunge and PC D-handle.

Happy hunting...!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Tom, perhaps the best deal going on a heavy duty router is the Makita 3612C. Since new models are now available they have placed the remaining 3612C's on clearance for $180. You will not find a better deal on a 3-1/4 hp heavy duty router. I have a pair of Bosch 1617's that have been trouble free for over 10 years. The best deal I have seen on these is from Lowes for $179.


----------



## ffjdh (Apr 16, 2010)

Mike said:


> Tom, perhaps the best deal going on a heavy duty router is the Makita 3612C. Since new models are now available they have placed the remaining 3612C's on clearance for $180. You will not find a better deasl on a 3-1/4 hp heavy duty router. I have a pair of Bosch 1617's that have been trouble free for over 10 years. The best deal I have seen on these is from Lowes for $179.


Id love to pick up one of those makitas for $179. Any idea who sells them at that price?


----------



## TomE (Dec 17, 2010)

I have an oldish' PC 7539 plunger.

Yeah, it's heavy but unless you're routing in a way that requires you to hold the weight of the router, I see no problem in using the big guy.

Hand held operations on a horizontal plane where the weight of the router is supported by the work is easy going with this rig. The mass and power of the router allows for very smooth operation..... it "glides" along. The large handles allow for great control and it's easily balanced on most anything except the smallest of edges.

I wouldn't use it for freestyle sign making but for most other stuff requiring smooth continuous strokes, no problem.


In the 80's, I visited a manufactured home plant that put out several house frames a day. 

All sheathing (½” and ¾” OSB) was put down whole and they used PC 7518's to cut out all openings in a single pass.

I didn’t check out the bits they were using (I suspect ½” carbide panel pilot cutters) but the routers didn’t “moan and groan” under the load and these guys were all about production.

These routers definitely fall under the heavy duty catagory.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The price on the Makita was quoted to me here:ReNu Power Tool & Supply - HOME PAGE - Power Tools, Air Tools, Electric Motors, Repair Services & Supplies

I have been buying from them for years, almost always the best prices to be found in the D.


----------



## frosty50 (Dec 6, 2011)

I have 2 of the Makita's 3612s, use one in a table and have cuteverything I need to with it. Raised panels for doors, planing and fluting, and it has been in use for 10 plus years. The other one I use for plunge routing, and is very adaptable to different jigs. Both are the variable speed type, am very satisfied with them, both a work horses.


----------



## RT1000 (Jan 9, 2007)

My first choice would be the Porter Cable 7518. My second would be Milwaukee 5625-20


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

I have 4 PC routers, one is a 7518 in the table. The other three are 690s. 
I own one Freud 3 1/4 plunge that I use a lot, too. 
None have given me one lick of trouble.


----------

